# OE trailer hitch complete- Canadian 2005 Allroad 2.7t- new in box



## avantdoug (Aug 24, 2006)

just a feeler- anyone interested in new in box factory- to be installed by dealer- trailer hitch assembly- Canadian car model. This was to be installed when I purchased car in Dec, 2004.. never got around to it.. who would pay $995.00 that it cost back then.


----------



## petethepug (May 25, 2001)

Right here Sir.


----------

